# Kubota d722 flywheel



## Reelgolf14 (17 d ago)

Hi everyone 
I removed flywheel to replace rear plate bolts. When I install flywheel. Can I slap on in any orientation? Or I have to set timing marks to starter pointer somehow?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Reelgolf14, welcome to the tractor forum.

The flywheel will only go on one way. The bolt holes will only line up cleanly one way, thread the bolts in manually, if they wont go all the way it's not right.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! We seem to learn something new every day! Thanks Big T


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

You will have a Master bolt hole that will be offset from the rest, check the end of the crank for this and align the flywheel and Bob's your uncle.


----------

